# Infection?



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

My mom rescued some roosters and the coachins feet are red around some of his feathers... is there something I can do for him. If I'm good at guessing I would guess they're injected


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

poor little guys..could you post pix of whats going on...are they walking fine eating and drinking?


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

They seem to be walking fine. Thank fully it's only one with feet like this. I'll try to get a pic in the morning so I can catch him before I let everyone out. It's plain as day though that the red shouldn't be there


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

might try a spry for chickens to keep flies and infection at bay...give it time to heal...if its mites causing the irritation..you wil need totreat for that..


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

Here are his feet. He's a very sweet boy. He even let's me hold him like a baby. This didn't look right at all to me and not to.mention the people we took him in from said they were easter presents that got "to big" cochins aren't that big. If not infection I'm thinking he was kept in a wire cage while he was with the other people


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..he has a sweet face...could be wire cage sores...could also be mites...I would wash his feet with cool water and mild tea tree ess. oil soap..dry real well and dust his feet with python dust or the like Daily to see if after a few days its not getting better...Im not a chicken expert but its what I would do here..


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Poor Guy! Do you see any black spots on the bottom? Need to rule out Bumblefoot. I suggest soaking his legs in a warm Epsom salt bath for at least 10 minutes, dry really good and then cover his feet and legs with some type of oil based product. If he is tender, skip the Epsom salt and just use a mild soap. Neosporin *without* pain reliever would be my first choice. Vicks vapor rub or Campho-Phenique are safe also. Vaseline will even help! If its mites, the oil will smother them. Using a small paint brush can help get the oil under the scales. You will need to retreat in 2 weeks. Their housing will need to be treated as well... if its mites. If you use tea Tree Oil...make sure you dilute it with some kind of oil. Never use it straight....too strong.

Not sure if you have other chickens so a few more suggestions. Set up some kind of dust box for them. Equal parts of wood ash, sand and DE food grade will take care of any lice or mites they may have. Plus they will love it!! Add some Apple Cider Vinegar with the "Mother"(its cloudy) to their drinking water. ACV has a lot of health benefits. It would be good to help boost their immune systems.

I hope he recovers soon. Thanks to you and your Mom for rescuing them. Keep us updated.


----------



## Frenchalpinegirl125 (Mar 17, 2014)

I shall! I checked him over really well and I already ruled put bumble foot because it's only red around his feathers on his feet. He has a perfect bill of health except for his poor feetsies


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

It does kind of look like scaly leg mites. What do the shafts of his legs look like? Are the scales raised? Regardless, suggestions above are great! Unless the mites are very persistent and need to be treated with ivermectin. 

I have a friend who gave me a rooster with scaly leg mites ant when I told her he had them she asked me to come look at the rest of her flock, she had no idea it was going on because she uses them strictly for eggs and never touches them.. :-/ anyway it had been going on so long with some of her chickens some toes had actually broken off.. So I helped her give ivermectin to all of them and she cleaned out all the bedding then dusted it with seven then we repeated everything in 2 weeks. All is well now, unfortunately toes do not grow back and at that advanced stage the scales will never look normal again either..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

With scaly leg mites it is very important to smother them as well, any oil type of ointment works. With these being on your Cochins and the obvious feather loss of the feet, I would also make an oil dip with tea tree infusion, rub the feathers to get deep to the skin (scales). Clean out the coop, and once clean-dust with sevin. Do you have wood perches?


----------

